# dimmer profesional



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola me gustaria hacerme un dimmer que pueda regular tachos par 1000, supongamos un dimmer de 4 canales de 2000w por canal, o sino lo que se pueda hacer.
alguien tiene información o diagramas?


----------



## JV (Mar 15, 2007)

La idea cual seria? que los 4 canales se manejen al mismo tiempo o por separado? si lo que buscas es mas potencia nada mas, es cuestion de tomar un circuito de los tantos que hay dando vueltas y buscar un triac de mayor potencia.

Saludos..


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

osea manejarlos separados, tienes algun circuito que me funcione?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola, yo hice uno que publique recien que me anduvo perfecto con tachos de 1000W.
Hice PCB para cuatro canales.
Con el TIC226D aguantó, eso si, ponele disipador de calor!
Si querés más potencia buscate un triac mas grande


----------



## emapalla (May 16, 2007)

una pregunta Francisco, que diac le pusiste??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 17, 2007)

Hola, en el plano no especificaba nada, entonces le pregunté al del negocio de electrónica (que no son expertos ni mucho menos) y me dijo que vendía un solo modelo y no sabia cual era, solo sabia que era un diac y dijo que andaba. Lo probé y andubo!


----------



## JV (May 17, 2007)

Es que en realidad no existe muchos modelos de diac, si mal no recuerdo vienen de 20V y de 40V nada mas. No es un componente critico, solo tiene la funcion de disparar al triac. El circuito es bastante similar siempre que se usen triac, cambian los valores de los capacitores y las resistencias, y a lo sumo se le agrega una red snubber para proteger al triac del ruido que se puede generar.

Saludos..


----------



## Ivan (May 20, 2007)

Cuando armes el circuito, para dejarlo fijo en una parte, te recomiendo que el potenciometro simpre este a ala vista para poder cambiarlo, ya que siempre fallan en este tipo de circuitos donde se ocupan arto, no te recomiendo que ocupes un potenciometro con switch incorporado poq eu se dañan mas rapido, saludos


----------



## rascueso (Feb 29, 2008)

me parece que el diac es un db3


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 1, 2008)

Alguno de ustedes ha intentado hacer un Dimmer digital, utilizo un pic para generar una señal de PWM el programa funciona bastante bien, el problema que tengo es que se generan pulsos y parpadeos en el foco, entre mas baje la tension, mas notorio es el parpadeo, el circuito esta acoplado con un moc3031 que es un optotriac, y utilizo diac, resistencias y capaciotores todos a la vez y de uno por uno para activar al triac pero con nada logro controlar ese parpadeo, trabajo con una frecuecia de 2500Hz supuce que es alta para el triac sin embargo viendo las especificaciones  encontre que su velocidad de conmutacion es de un 1MHz y funciona bien cuando la tension es cercana a los 5 V, alguno tiene idea de como solucionarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

Gradmaster:  ¿ Para que preguntas si no lees las respuestas ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 24, 2008)

Unas fotos del dimmer montado un un módulo de pared.


----------



## CHAVETO (Abr 9, 2010)

Actualmente estoy trabajando en un circuito que me controle de manera digital la intensidad de luz a tres niveles diferentes el cual cada nivel reduzca mas el nivel de intensidad de una bombilla de 110 vac. Todo esto es mediante un control de rf el cual tendra 3 pulsadores el cual me controlara cada nivel de intensidad de luz. Actualmente ya he hecho el control de rf pero no he podido hacer el circuito el cual cada vez que pulse me disminuya la intensidad. Inicialmente el bombillo encendera con el primer pulso del control esto yo lo logro hacer mediante un transistor, sin embargo no puedo reducir la luz al pulsar el otro boton.

Me serviria de gran ayuda si me pudiesen ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2010)

Por ahí te sirva algo de éste.

Saludos.


----------

